# Brock (the island boy) and myself shooting our treeman frames.



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

It was WAY to cold to shoot outside today, but we got to do some shooting in the garage. Sorry about the mess, I'm in the middle of some renovations. You can't hear it much, but he was giving me a pretty hard time for missing the second shot lol. All great fun. Thanks Chris!!


----------



## The island boy. (Feb 5, 2020)

Got to bug you big bro it’s my job lol


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

The island boy. said:


> Got to bug you big bro it's my job lol


Let him have it Brock! He deserves it! Lol
Great shooting guys


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Nice shooting guys! Man Shane, those shots of yours got some horsepower behind them!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Hreat shooting guys!! Very nice! . And some super sweet frames from treeman!! Top stuff guys !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome shoot'n fellas! Top notch frames! I felt the cold just watching you with the scarf over your face and ears and hearing the wind in the camera!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Too much fun having a brother to shoot with, great fun! Awesome frame Chris! 
Looks like a typical American garage to me. LoL


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

The island boy. said:


> Got to bug you big bro it's my job lol


I'd be disappointed in you if you didn't .


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

treeman said:


> The island boy. said:
> 
> 
> > Got to bug you big bro it's my job lol
> ...


Haha. Thanks brother.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

StringSlap said:


> Nice shooting guys! Man Shane, those shots of yours got some horsepower behind them!


Thanks Steve! He's gonna be deadly!! Next time we'll pick a warmer day, smaller target, and longer distance lol. That was just about 10 yards there, and yes, I tend to always shoot heavy, you never know when mr. squirrel is gonna run by! And you don't want to be caught with a pocket full of bb's lol.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Hreat shooting guys!! Very nice! . And some super sweet frames from treeman!! Top stuff guys !
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks Joey! It was a lot of fun!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Covert5 said:


> Awesome shoot'n fellas! Top notch frames! I felt the cold just watching you with the scarf over your face and ears and hearing the wind in the camera!


Haha it was very cold! We had to keep running inside for a bit to warm up. Actually right after we recorded it my phone shut down because it was too cold.

Thanks dude.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> Too much fun having a brother to shoot with, great fun! Awesome frame Chris!
> Looks like a typical American garage to me. LoL


It is a lot of fun shooting with someone else!

And I'd like to say it's not usually that messy, but it seems like it is more than not. Lol.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice shooting boys super cold here to but it’s all down hill from here warmer days ahead


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Looks like y'all had a blast my friend, great shooting the both of you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Man, you gotta be tough to shoot in that country! That sling you are shooting really thumps. Must be some pretty heavy stuff. Go big or go home???


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Port boy said:


> Nice shooting boys super cold here to but it's all down hill from here warmer days ahead


Counting down the weeks till spring!! It's been a cold winter, I just wanna go fly fishing lol.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Looks like y'all had a blast my friend, great shooting the both of you.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks my friend! It's fun shooting with someone else for sure. We live a thousand feet apart but it doesn't seem like we get to shoot together often.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

SJAaz said:


> Man, you gotta be tough to shoot in that country! That sling you are shooting really thumps. Must be some pretty heavy stuff. Go big or go home???


Haha thanks Steve, it's not to crazy heavy just 5/8 glass, but there moving at well over 260 FPS.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Uh Oh ! I looks like we may have some competition for bragging rights on PEI. :naughty:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome video


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey Brock, how you like that purple?


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

devils son in law said:


> Uh Oh ! I looks like we may have some competition for bragging rights on PEI. :naughty:


Haha Jake, with brothers there's always gonna be competition!!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Tag said:


> Awesome video


Thanks Tag, it was good fun!


----------



## The island boy. (Feb 5, 2020)

Ibojoe said:


> Hey Brock, how you like that purple?


love it probably my favourite stuff I have


----------

